# Aircraft Revisited



## Griff

My most recent flight in one of these, with twin Rolls Royce engines. Excellent plane in all respects.









757


----------



## Guest

I've flown in the complete set of Boeings 7 series.

707, 720, 727, 737, 747, 757, 767, 777.









Wonder what the new two story Airbus will be like?

Its bad enough when two 747's land at the same time getting through US immigration.

Its worse now getting away from the airport with all the anti terrorist measures nowadays. It used to be just EL-AL.

Probably put a lot of people off flying.


----------



## cujimmy

neil said:


> I've flown in the complete set of Boeings 7 series.
> 
> 707, 720, 727, 737, 747, 757, 767, 777.


So when are you flying on the 717(MD95), just to complete the set?


----------



## Stan

Three classics for you.


----------



## Stan

Wot's this then?


----------



## Silver Hawk

Canberra?


----------



## Stan

Nope, sorry.


----------



## MIKE

Don't think it's a Canberra.

What's whith the new signature Stan?

Here's a Canberra

You beat me to it Stan


----------



## MIKE

Come on Stan how about a clue







I don't think it was widely used, is a prototype of some sort? It's not in my books









MIKE..

P.S Great photo of the "V" Bombers


----------



## Stan

Nice that Canberra Mike, anther favorite of mine.









The signature, well I don't know for sure. I felt like a change and it was something that caused amusement between me and an old mate.

Seems a bit pointless now.

I got a 'phone call from that old mate tonight, it seems he had to have his cat put down after 18 years of friendship this week. Been there, done that. Poor lad.









Quite off topic of course.


----------



## Stan

Ok Mike,

It's a Shorts SA4 Sperrin. It was the back up design in case the V bomber projects didn't work out. They all did and two of them stayed in service for many years as we know.

The Sperrin was never needed and I think only two prototypes were built. It was quite a good design by all accounts.


----------



## MIKE

Thanks Stan, try a easier one next time







that was a bit hard









MIKE..


----------



## Stan

Sorry Mike, I get carried away sometimes.























This is nice.









Vulcan prototype VX770.


----------



## MIKE

Stan said:


> This is nice.


 Very nice plane/photo


----------



## Stan

So true Mike, I wish I'd take it.


----------



## MIKE

Here's one for you Stan,

Famous plane,pilot and world first?

MIKE..


----------



## Ron Jr

MIKE said:


> Here's one for you Stan,
> 
> Famous plane,pilot and world first?
> 
> MIKE..


Come on thats easy. But since you asked Stan I'm not telling. I flew in a NATO excersise in the early 80's. The RAF aircrew were flying Vulcans and we were to intercept them in our F-106's. Hard targets and good pilots. I have a picture somewhere with a Vulcan flying in formation with three F-106's from my squadron.


----------



## Stan

Mike,

I think it's a lad called Chuck.









One of the finest pilots of all time.









The sound barrier, chicken feed to this lad.
















Neil Armstrong was not just a face on TV, he was a brilliant pilot .









Let's not forget Geoffrey DeHaviland and other brave pioneer's too.

I knew Peter Twiss's sister-in-law many years ago.


----------



## Stan

Ron,

The F106 was a rocket.







Almost as nasty as the English Electric Lightning.









I wish I had been a jet jockey in the hayday of fast jets. I wish I was a pilot.









I bet the lads are having fun these days too, shame we can't see more of the birds they are flying now.









There are only broken flying machines, never any bad ones.









My mouth is large, my body broken, my head empty.









I wish I had been a bird.


----------



## 036

Superb photographs, Stan!

Si


----------



## Griff

Gloster Meteor


----------



## Guest

cujimmy said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've flown inÂ the complete set of Boeings 7 series.
> 
> 707, 720, 727, 737, 747, 757, 767, 777.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you flying on the 717(MD95), just to complete the set?
Click to expand...

Yeah but that's really a McDonnel Douglas aircraft even though they have now been swallowed up by Boeing.


----------



## Guest

Stan said:


> Neil Armstrong was not just a face on TV, he was a brilliant pilot .


He was an exceptionally cool pilot Stan. Had trouble on his Gemini mission, hardly turned a hair.

If you have ever seen the film of him testing a prototype LEM that goes out of control and he doesn't eject until it almost hits the ground.............









No wonder he got the command of Apollo 11.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Stan said:


> Almost as nasty as the English Electric Lightning.


Now that sparks a few childhood memories....









My dad was Squadron Leader of "Treble One" squadron in the mid/late Sixties. We were based at RAF Wattisham in East Anglia and RAF Binbrook, Lincs (closed now







). He eventually reached Air Commodore and retired in the late Seventies.

He has some unique photos of the Lightning and I'll post some in a few weeks time when I see him. I grew up with the things continually flying over our house on the Officers Married Quarters.

Lightning with III markings:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest

That's terrific Hawky

I well remember making my Airfix model of the EE Lightning after seeing them fly at RAF Biggin Hill air displays in the early 60's.

Fantastic aircraft but short range. If I remember correctly later models had a pair of hideous extra tanks fitted to the tops of the wings.


----------



## chrisb

neil said:


> Fantastic aircraft but short range.


also a terrific rate of climb, somewhere in the region of 22,000ft/min..IIRC..I don't think even modern interceptors can match that


----------



## Mrcrowley

I sold a watch to a 757 pilot a bit ago. They're more clever than I thought. The planes, not the pilots


----------



## Paul

hi all,

just recently watched a discovery air programme about lightnings and the privately owned ones in sth africa. as you say a rate of climb unmatched in todays aircraft .

Paul D


----------



## Fred

Used to go to Finingley Air Show before the base was closed down, sat in the small stand at the side of the runway watching the show when a Lightning came tearing down just in fron of us, BLOODY HELL FIRE, only way to describe it,







.

some soft sod have gone and called Finingley, in Yorkshire, near Doncaster, The Robin Hood Airport Sheffield,







, fred.


----------



## Stan

Hawkey, you have famous dad.









I bet he enjoyed every minute of his job.









I have a couple of experiences like Fred had. An F6 came barreling down the runway at about 80ft at about 300 knots, pulled the nose up and put the reheat on.







I almost ended up on my ass from the shock wave, my ribs are still rattling.


----------



## Stan

Shame this never entered service.









Avro (Canada) Arrow.


----------



## Stan

Another Arrow.


----------



## Garry

I'm working at Heathrow at the moment, very close to the landing runway. I'll take my digi camera with me tomorrow and get some pics.

Griff - you tried a flight sim yet???????........


----------



## Stan

Sounds like a plan G.









I tried flight sims but I'd rather kill things, but only virtual ones that could never exist anyway.


----------



## Guest

Garry said:


> I'm working at Heathrow at the moment, very close to the landing runway. I'll take my digi camera with me tomorrow and get some pics.


You'll get some good pics there Garry.

Years ago I used to have some hoardings right by the runways at Heathrow and watched the Concordes take off and land many times.

There is a road that bisects the airport where you could see the Concordes in the hangar, gone now of course but it would be a good position for taking photos.


----------



## Ron Jr

MIKE said:


> Here's one for you Stan,
> 
> Famous plane,pilot and world first?
> 
> MIKE..


 October 14th 1947: American pilot Chuck Yeager flies faster than the speed of sound in the experimental X-1 aircraft built by the Bell Aircraft Company.


----------



## Guest

Stan said:


> Another Arrow.


Actually Stan that aircraft has quite a similarity to Rons pic of the F-106 Delta Darts.

Also Arrows (Darts)?









BTW who would have thought that the aircraft forum would be the most popular on the revamped site?


----------



## chrisb

Anyone got any decent pics of a Javelin?


----------



## Mal52

Here ya go Chris










Cheers Mal


----------



## chrisb

Thanks Mal,

They're my favourite Mil jet, dunno why.

My father was stationed at RAF Gielenkirchen when the Javelin was withdrawn from service 1966 ish, to be replaced (short term) by a Lightning squadron (92 SQDN I think-They had a Bell on the tail)

The Lightnings were great but they didn't have the lovely lines of the Javelin


----------



## adrian

Ron Jr said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for you Stan,
> 
> Famous plane,pilot and world first?
> 
> MIKE..
> 
> 
> 
> October 14th 1947: American pilot Chuck Yeager flies faster than the speed of sound in the experimental X-1 aircraft built by the Bell Aircraft Company.
Click to expand...

 I don't want to thow a spam in the Aircraft forum but Roy, N.B. Yaeger watchces...?


----------



## Garry

I know the place Neil, just by Hatton Cross station.

I forgot my camera today, but will take it tomorrow........


----------



## Stan

neil said:


> BTW who would have thought that the aircraft forum would be the most popular on the revamped site?


 I think it fantastic Neil, this topic would have been swamped ot in the old anything goes I suspect.









Chris,

Have this on me.


----------



## Stan

And this.


----------



## pg tips

For some nice aircraft pictures CLICITY CLICK HERE


----------



## Mrcrowley

Garry said:


> I'm working at Heathrow at the moment, very close to the landing runway. I'll take my digi camera with me tomorrow and get some pics.
> 
> Griff - you tried a flight sim yet???????........


 I just bought one - it wont work









Falcon 4.0 it's called. Anyone heard of?

Installs but when I click on it-screen goes black then back to where it was.


----------



## Stan

There might be a setup icon that you need to click on before running the main prog, ie. video and sound settings.

What OS was it written for and what OS are you using?

Don't know the programme, sorry.


----------



## chrisb

Thanks Stan, they're exactly what I wanted,









..............now you don't happen to have any of the Hunter ,do you


----------



## Griff

Hawker Hunter


----------



## chrisb

Griff,


----------



## Guest

Those old Hunters and Javelins were beautiful looking aircraft, nice and curvy.

At Biggin Hill this year someone was showing off a really superb Sea Vixen in a jazzy colour scheme.

Similar styling and contemporary to the Hunter and javelin but a twin boom Navy aircraft.









No doubt someone will find a photo...........


----------



## Griff

Remember the Swordfish


----------



## Guest

Just looked at PG's site link and found a Sea Vixen pic.









That just speaks power. Beautiful.


----------



## jasonm

Concord in BOAC colours...by the time it entered service it became BA.


----------



## Garry

Took these today especially for Griff. Unfortunately the weather was shi* and done the pics no favours....... - I tried mate..........




































Will try again next week..........


----------



## pg tips

chrisb said:


> Thanks Stan, they're exactly what I wanted,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............now you don't happen to have any of the Hunter ,do you


the close up of the cockpit with the yellow sunset I posted is a hunter.







There was one parked up by the A17 last month for charity pics. Didn't have my camera









Here are 22 of 'em










Picture off the red arrows site click on history and then team history

http://www.raf.mod.uk/reds/home.html


----------



## Mrcrowley

Despite not been a regular aviation fan, the Concorde story is a sore point.

Why not let Branson have them?

Some of you will know about my Assistance Dog Heron.

Christine, the senior clerk for the charity, is married to one of the original project guys.

He got to fly(I think) on the final flight over UK.

Christine has been on it once, & loved it.

Too narrow i expect to accomodate folks like me?

However - from what I hear - it was a parts cost thing as the French pulled the plug.

I'm no expert. Can someone give a good explanation for BA's decision?


----------



## Stan

PG,

I don't know why we bothered?
















I wanted to fly but I got picked for something I never thought I had a talent for.
















I'd have flown anything if they'd have let me but the bugger's said I wasn't clever enough. In hindsight, I have to agree.























I didn't want status or position, I wanted me hands on one of them "sportscars". I had wet dreams about Lightnings.























But, the most graceful thing I ever saw was the Vulcan...............









I got boots with hard insoles.


----------



## Garry

Paul,

I think BA's decision was simply sour grapes and jealousy.........


----------

